# PC Playback



## wnpgguy (Dec 21, 2007)

I've been messing around on my computer recording tracks, and then playing over those tracks. The only problem I have is the computer program doesn't playback in real time. There is a slight delay through the speakers.

It just causes so much trouble becuase when I record over my other tracks the delay affects the timing and I have two different headphones and yada yada its a huge pain.


*Is there any program or cable/device that lets me plug into my computer to hear my guitar in real time?* 
( I have my guitar plugged into a boss gt6 and am running a digital out that is an RCA cable style direct feed to my pc.)

Then I can play at night through headphones and listen to my recorded tracks and my guitar at the same time through one headset.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi,

Your latency is too high. Large buffers used to be neccessary for slow computers or soundcards. They aren't anymore. If you can adjust your I/O buffer, try assigning only 1024 bytes.

If you set it too low, your computer can lockup or crash the program. If you're on Windows, you should be used to that anyway largetongue

Cheers!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

+1 to latency.

Try using an ASIO driver instead of Window`s default WDM drivers. I`ve found this to improve latency by roughly 90%. In order to get as close as possible to zero latency, though, you`ll have to get a new soundcard that is designed for computer recording. These can be had for a reasonable price, especially used.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Audacity can do it for free ad there are lots of commercial SW too.
I used to do this on a mac, can't remember the name of the prog, but it was many years ago wit ha 200 MHz machine and a 33MHz frontside bus, so it is possible. try hollowbody's advice too. MS default anything is usually pretty cruddy.


----------



## wnpgguy (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm using audacity already and there is a delay and I have to be recording to hear myself.
I downloaded that ASIO driver and I found no difference, maybe I was using it wrong.

The thing is even on my older computers I remeber having a ms default program were if you spoke into a cheap mic you would hear yourself *in real time*. Now if I replaced that mic line in with a guitar line in (pre amped through my pedal board) I think that would work.


----------



## wnpgguy (Dec 21, 2007)

YAAAAAAAAA .. I got it to work.

Instead of using the digital out on my pedal board I just used the regular output patch cord with adapter to make it fit the line in on the computer. 

Plug and play.. no programs needed, it just plays the sound of my guitar straight back to me through the line in. I also test recorded and it still recieves a clear signal so I can record and play and listen to tracks at the same time with no latency whatso ever. Since its all from the same speakers no more double headsets to hear both inputs. AWWWSOME.

Thanks guys allll GOOOD:smile:


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Great to hear! :banana:


----------

